# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Mai Châu ký sự

## yolotravel

(_Bài viết không nhằm chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch Mai Châu, mà chỉ tái hiện lại kí ức của tôi về những trải nghiệm khó quên trong 2 ngày 1 đêm tại thung lũng xinh đẹp này._)
   Vào những ngày cuối tháng tư năm 2013, cái nắng đầu hè gay gắt đổ, chúng tôi – 3 cô cậu sinh viên đam mê du lịch, trên 2 chiếc xe gắn máy,  đã thực hiện một chuyến phượt ngẫu hứng từ thủ đô Hà Nội về hòa mình trong thiên nhiên tươi đẹp của thung lũng Mai Châu (Hòa Bình). Thực ra số lượng thành viên ban đầu là 4 người (2 nữ 2 nam) , song 1 thành viên nam trong đoàn cuối cùng lại không thể khởi hành theo dự kiến. Dù vậy, với số lượng thành viên hơi khập khiễng, chúng tôi vẫn quyết thực hiện chuyến đi để thỏa mãn niềm đam mê xê dịch của cả 3 người. 
   Bỏ lại sau lưng khói bụi thành thị… Băng qua rất nhiều phố phường làng mạc… Ba thanh niên ham chơi không tuân thủ lịch trình, la cà thăm thú Làng văn hóa các dân tộc Việt Nam, thám hiểm Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì rồi mới hướng đến Mai Châu. Vượt qua dốc Cun – con dốc hiểm trở nơi cửa ngõ Tây Bắc, chúng tôi dừng chân nơi lưng chừng đèo Thung Khe (Đá Trắng) để nghỉ ngơi trong những chiếc lán được bà con dựng lên làm nơi chào bán nông phẩm, đồng thời cũng là nơi nghỉ chân của khách qua đường. Nào cơm lam, ngô luộc, nào những sản vật của núi rừng như mật ong, lan rừng đều được bày ra… Chúng tôi lót dạ bằng vài bắp ngô nếp và cốc nước râu ngô luộc thanh thanh, hít căng lồng ngực bầu không khí mát lạnh và tự do của miền sơn cước. Quanh đó là vài nhóm thanh niên trẻ, Tây có, ta có: nhóm dừng lại nghỉ chân,  nhóm lướt qua chúng tôi vội vã (chắc bởi không cưỡng được cái ước muốn nhanh chóng chiêm ngưỡng thung lũng xinh đẹp dưới chân đèo kia).
   Chúng tôi tiếp tục hành trình khi trời đã về chiều, dừng lại trên Sân cột cờ đỉnh đèo Thung Khe, nhìn xuống toàn cảnh thung lũng Mai Châu được thu gọn lại trong tầm  mắt.
   Tất cả chúng tôi đều tần ngần im lặng, không ai nói được lời nào bởi quá xao xuyến trước những gì mình được chiêm ngưỡng dưới kia. Không có một máy ảnh nào có thể thu được hết vẻ nên thơ của thung lũng này. Và tôi đã phải lòng một Mai Châu như thế  :love struck: 
   Đèo Thung Khe - con đèo đặc trưng cho địa hình của các chuyến du lịch Miền Bắc dốc xuôi về phía Mai Châu và con đèo kết thúc tại ngã ba Tòng Đậu. Tiến vào thị trấn, chúng tôi quyết định nghỉ ngơi qua đêm trên một nhà sàn tại Bản Lác. Chủ nhà sàn là một đôi vợ chồng người địa phương rất ân cần chu đáo, và bữa cơm chiêu đãi của gia chủ cũng khiến cả ba vô cùng hỉ hả sau một chặng đường dài. (Ngoại trừ việc con bé không uống được rượu là tôi đây, phải lén lút té rượu đi dưới gầm bàn dù vô cùng áy náy và biết là thất lễ với gia chủ). Cơm no rượu say ( :tongue: ), đặt lưng lên sàn nhà, tôi cuộn mình trong chiếc chăn mỏng tránh cái hơi lạnh ban đêm của núi rừng và lắng nghe tiếng giọt mưa rơi trên mái nhà lộp độp. Nhà sàn hôm đó cũng có một đoàn khách du lịch sinh viên nghỉ lại. Họ đốt lửa trại cách đó không xa dù trước đó trời rả rích mưa, giao lưu văn nghệ, nhảy sạp và liên hoan rộn rã. Sát cạnh tôi, hai người bạn đồng hành chắc đang say trong giấc ngủ ngon bởi tôi có thể nghe tiếng hai người thở đều đều, rất khẽ. Và tôi cũng ngủ thiếp đi. 
   Sáng sớm hôm sau, chúng tôi thức dậy đi thăm thú làng mạc. Dù Bản Lác đã bị thương mại hóa khá nhiều, nhưng những điều nhìn thấy vẫn khiến cả ba chúng tôi vô cùng thích thú: những loài cây rất lạ, những gian hàng nho nhỏ bán hoa quả, cơm lam và trưng bày đồ thổ cẩm, cả những công cụ lao động thô sơ mà người dân tự chế tác thủ công …
   Ở đây, trang phục các cô gái Thái được bày bán hoặc cho thuê để chụp ảnh với giá rất phải chăng. Du khách được tự do lựa chọn thử váy, và được hướng dẫn nhiệt tình cách mặc sao cho đúng, cho đẹp. Tôi vô cùng háo hức được hóa thân thành cô gái dân tộc Thái trong những bộ váy thổ cẩm rực rỡ  :3
   Rời Bản Lác hỏi đường tìm đến Mai Hịch, càng thêm say đắm quá một Mai Châu tinh khôi trong nắng sớm. Nắng dát vàng trên những con đường. Cánh đồng lúa xanh tươi bát ngát reo vui trong gió mát. Ao lục bình trổ hoa tím ngát một khoảng trời … Từng đàn bướm trắng bay thành từng hàng dài lả lướt hai bên vệ đường suốt hơn chục cây số, nhảy nhót trước mắt chúng tôi, quấn quít quanh mình như thể chỉ cần đưa tay ra là nhón được một đôi cánh trắng. Khung cảnh thực đẹp như trong tranh vẽ. Chợt thoáng qua trong đầu tôi là đôi vần thơ trong bài thơ “Tây Tiến”:

“ Chiều chiều oai linh thác gầm thét
Đêm đêm Mường Hịch cọp trêu người
Nhớ ôi Tây Tiến cơm lên khói
Mai Châu mùa em thơm nếp xôi …”


   Mai Hịch ngày nay chính là Mường Hịch của những ngày kháng chiến chống Pháp chưa xa, cách thị trấn Mai Châu khoảng 15 km, đường vào quanh quanh theo núi, theo chân ruộng phì nhiêu, mang đến cảm giác thật bình yên và cũng không kém phần lãng mạn như thời “quân xanh màu lá” sống và chiến đấu. Đây là một trong những địa bàn hoạt động chủ yếu của bộ đội Tây Tiến, ghi dấu nhiều chiến công cũng như ý chí bất khuất, kiên cường đấu tranh của quân và dân địa phương Tôi hào hứng chia sẻ với bạn đồng hành về ý định thực hiện một cuộc hành trình theo dấu đoàn quân Tây Tiến khi có thời gian, tất nhiên là chưa phải bây giờ. Nhưng nhất định thế.
   Được sự gợi ý của một người bạn người địa phương, chúng tôi rời Bản Lác tìm đường đến hang Ông Thận. Hang Ông Thận nằm sâu trong một quả núi, cửa hang ngự trên vách đá cheo leo. Rất ít người biết đến địa điểm này, điều đó càng thôi thúc chúng tôi tìm tòi khám phá. Chúng tôi được một cô gái địa phương chỉ đường dẫn lối. Tất cả đều phải cởi bỏ giày dép, leo chân trần trên đá nhọn nhức nhối, có nhiều chỗ rêu xanh trơn trượt và rất khó leo. Dù vậy không một ai trong chúng tôi cảm thấy nản lòng. Và được chiêm ngưỡng hang động kì vĩ này là quả thực là một sự đền đáp xứng đáng.
   Hang động còn hoang sơ chưa được khai thác cho du lịch, bước qua cửa hang là lạc vào một thế giới khác bí ẩn và tối tăm. Chúng tôi chỉ có một chiếc đèn pin nhỏ và ánh đèn leo lét từ điện thoại di động của mỗi người làm công cụ dẫn đường. Nhưng từ chỗ rờn rợn vì lo sợ, những gì được chiêm ngưỡng khiến ai nấy chúng tôi đều choáng váng. Vách hang tạo thành những hình thù đẹp ngỡ ngàng, lóng lánh như dát pha lê, khiến tôi phát cáu lên vì không thể thu lại được vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy này bằng những công cụ sẵn có. Những hình hài kì vĩ bao bọc xung quanh khiến tất cả đều trầm trồ, càng đi sâu vào hang sự hứng khởi càng dâng cao. 
   Vương vấn lắm nhưng bởi thời gian không có nhiều, thăm thú hang Ông Thận xong chúng tôi phải mau chóng trở về bản Lác. Ăn một bữa cơm trưa đặm đà với rau muống luộc, đậu rán, thịt gà rang và dưa hấu tráng miệng, nghỉ ngơi khoảng 30 phút là cả 3 lại lên đường. Lần này là hành trình vượt đèo Thung Khe vượt dốc Cun để trở về Hà Nội. Mây đen kéo đến và sương mù dày đặc cản trở tầm nhìn. Cẩn thận và từ tốn, chúng tôi dần bỏ lại sau lưng những đoàn xe tải, xe khách đang từ từ ngược hướng lên đèo, lòng cứ mãi bâng khuâng. 
   Đã một năm trôi qua nhưng cảm xúc trong tôi vẫn còn vẹn nguyên mỗi khi nhớ đến khoảng thời gian ở Mai Châu. Hành trình theo dấu đoàn quân Tây Tiến vẫn chưa thực hiện được bởi guồng quay của những bộn bề cuộc sống. Nhiều lúc cảm thấy bí bách và cuồng chân kinh khủng, lại thèm gác lại hết những lo toan công việc để dấn bước vào một cuộc hành trình. Anh “xế” ngày nào nay đã ra trường, thành lập một công ty du lịch lấy tên là Yolo Travel, với mong muốn đồng hành cùng những người bạn trẻ trên từng cung đường khám phá vẻ đẹp Việt Nam theo chiều dài đất nước. Vẫn tự tin như cái cách anh dẫn dắt hai cô gái năm nào đến với Mai Châu; vững chãi như cái cách anh thay phiên cầm lái lúc đèo tôi, lúc đèo cô bạn gái còn lại để gánh cái mệt mỏi cho bạn đồng hành, và ấm áp như cái cách anh khẽ nắm tay tôi trong đêm mưa ở Bản Lác. Đôi lúc tôi vẫn nhớ lại lời cô bạn gán ghép tôi và anh suốt hành trình Hà Nội – Mai Châu và đỏ mặt: “Hai người hợp nhau quá, hay là sau chuyến này về thành một đôi đi”.
   Ơ hay, người ta đã tỏ tình đâu ?! Mà phải tỏ tình ở Mai Châu, tôi mới chịu  :tongue:  
   Giờ đây, có rất nhiều cách để có thể đi du lịch, với những người ưa phưu lưu khám phá có thể đi phượt bằng xe máy, những nhóm bạn, lớp học, công ty có thể có 1 leader kinh nghiệm đứng ra tổ chức hoặc đơn giản hơn có thể đặt tour tại một công ty du lịch uy tín để tận hưởng chuyến du lịch trọn vẹn nhất. Các bạn có thể xem qua website http://yolotravel.vn để tìm kiếm cũng như đặt hàng những tour hấp dẫn!
( nguồn: yolotravel.vn)

----------

